# My Rescue's story makes me proud



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

You should be proud, that's a great thing you did for not only one but two Golden's.:wave:







 



 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

What a sad story with a wonderful ending!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is such a sad story about him but so glad it had a happy ending. He was meant to be with you but sorry he had such a rough start. You are blessed to be have each other.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank you for taking in these two boys and giving them another chance at a good life. I agree that rescues are the best; all my dogs have been adopted from shelters, the streets or rescue groups. I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

It is a grea thing you have done. You both should be proud!!!!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd say the 3 of you are Blessed!!!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

How wonderful!

We're so glad you three found each other--looks like a winwinwinwinwinwinwin situation 

SJ


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so glad this pup has you! I once heard someone call Tucker a "throw away" dog. Some days I think, "Yup, thrown right into the arms of someone who loves him." Sounds like your pup was thrown into some great and loving arms, too!


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Such a neat story...sad beginning but very happy ending! You are so correct when you say that rescue dogs give their whole heart to their forever people.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

You absolutely SHOULD be proud! 

I look at it like this... my three were just a little lost - on a detour... but then they found their true & rightful HOME. 

These rescue dogs DESERVE a great home that can help them shine & show their true potential! How wonderful that you provided that.


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks all. Sometimes I get a chuckle when I think my second dog failed assistance training, but somehow he ended up with his own Assistant---me!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Goldendogx2 said:


> Thanks all. Sometimes I get a chuckle when I think my second dog failed assistance training, but somehow he ended up with his own Assistant---me!


I have a friend who adopted a Black Lab who wound up being too stressed to be an aid to his owner. Somehow he wound up in a shelter. He's been a wonderful dog for her to be owned by!


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

What a really wonderful story. You should be proud of yourself! 

Tiffany


----------



## Seamus' Mom (Feb 23, 2008)

Goldendogx2 said:


> They really are quite a pair...and to think they were both rejected at least once. If only people would know that rescues give you there entire heart when you give them a forever home!


AMEN! And, very well put! My rescue boy is snoozing at my feet as I type. I wouldn't trade him for the world.


----------

